# Disabled reputation points



## TKD USA (Jul 14, 2004)

How do you disable reputation points.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 14, 2004)

I'm in the middle of working the kinks out of the system at the moment.  The ability to disable reputation points is available to Supporting Members.


----------



## TKD USA (Jul 14, 2004)

Thanks


----------

